# My 86 Buick regal "straight klownin"



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Bout to start posting up pics of my regal's build up let me know wat u homiez think


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Smoothed out tha trunk lid 








Smoothed out tha center for sum airbrush work


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Tha plaque not gonna go there I jus put it there for tha pic haha. But those side mirrors are gonna stay on there


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

I sprayed sum green sealer 
























Couldn't decide wat flake to use so I put all 3 hahahah


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

There she is next to my lincoln she looks nice in tha sun bout to put tha new vinyl top next week gonna do like cream or tan kolor still trying to decide way kolor to do my interior


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

My door panels almost done gotta put one more trim n mirrors n speaker pods


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

lookin real good diggin that color gonna be off the chain this year


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Pics b4 I did tha panels


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 7 2011, 10:29 PM~19536686
> *lookin real good diggin that color gonna be off the chain this year
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Smoothed out all tha holes makes it look cleaner for tha mirror kit  









Took out tha windshield so I can paint tha dash n fiberglass tha headliner 

















Bout to etch my cars name on tha top of tha glass


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

My first time etching something this big still not done with it gotta do sum designs around it


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking good .............more pics


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks I'll post up some more soon


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Looks good man might have u finish off my dually now for DEALLLLLSSSSSS LOL


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

looking real good bROther :thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@Jan 8 2011, 06:24 AM~19538403
> *looking real good bROther  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Damn homie looking real good


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking good!!!


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

that regal is looking good


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks homies


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Started on my windshield at lunch break today at work gonna etch " straight klownin " on tha windshield we'll c how it comes out hahahhaha
























:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 8 2011, 04:52 PM~19541691
> *Started on my windshield at lunch break today at work gonna etch " straight klownin " on tha windshield we'll c how it comes out hahahhaha
> 
> 
> ...


dammit dude thats some sick ass lettering!! how much would you charge to make one that says built 2 clown??


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Took me a bit to get it done but it was worth it not bad for my first windshield


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD ....MUCH PROPS HOMIE.........


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV ME OR HATE ME_@Jan 8 2011, 08:11 PM~19543504
> *LOOKS GOOD ....MUCH PROPS HOMIE.........
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

:0 :wow: good shit joker cant wait for this summer !!!!!!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

looks good homie, what kinda setup you doin?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

two or 4 pump CCE FATBOY kit n 6 or 8 batteries wanna keep it clean in tha trunk


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Gonna fiberglass my headliner today n tomorrow redo my windshield cuz I fucked it up n start prepping my dash for paint


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

damn homie....lookin good, see u in the streets fo 2011!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

awww shit,i gta feelin with how i seen the lincoln turn out this regal gonna kill the streets,lookin good big homie


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

NICE JOB I WISH I HAD A SPOT LIKE THAT
LOOKS HOT MANG~!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

show me how to etch that glass pleeeeazze


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 10 2011, 04:10 PM~19558172
> *show me how to etch that glass pleeeeazze
> *


Que ????No hablo ingles!!! No Nintendo bahahahhahahahah


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 10 2011, 07:29 PM~19560153
> *Que ????No hablo ingles!!! No Nintendo  bahahahhahahahah
> *


lmfao :roflmao: sorry had to laugh


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

poquito espanol cavrone, uno dos pstrece (ps3) bwhaha


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

[/quote]
   

fucking nice !!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 12 2011, 02:22 AM~19573042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro very nice


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Gonna spray tha dash tonight n steering column


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn bro by spring you gonna be killin the streets


----------



## sammyboom (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 8 2011, 09:05 PM~19543475
> *Took me a bit to get it done but it was worth it not bad for my first windshield
> 
> 
> ...




i dont want to be an ass but i think u misspelled "straight". otherwise this is one badass ride.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn bro paint looks real good!.....whats that color called?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sammyboom_@Jan 13 2011, 12:12 PM~19586152
> *i dont want to be an ass but i think u misspelled "straight".  otherwise this is one badass ride.
> *


Yeah I did bahahahahha. That's why I took tha other pic off but it's all good one my bROtherz gave me a new windshield today so that one was a practice one haha. That was my second time doing a big glass piece but tomorrow you'll c tha new one I think I'm gonna add a Lil extra stuff on it I'll use spell check on my laptop this time Hahhahahaha. I got to excited while I was cutting tha letters out it was lookin nice n I jus started etching :biggrin: tomorrow afternoon I'm gonna do it


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 13 2011, 06:34 PM~19589388
> *damn bro paint looks real good!.....whats that color called?
> *


Hot hues calypso green I jus put sum candy concentrate in tha base to intensify tha kolor I was jus messin wit tha kolor n 3 kinds of SEM lightning fx flake White lightning,electro green n sungold  looks tight in tha sun


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

KLOWNIN ON THE HATERS NICE WORK bRO


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 13 2011, 11:33 AM~19585855
> *damn bro by spring you gonna be killin the streets
> *


Go to Lil homie I want it completely done by march every night after work I finish something on it so I can send it to  still low automotive to get switched up


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Jan 13 2011, 10:07 PM~19592326
> *KLOWNIN ON THE HATERS NICE WORK bRO
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## sammyboom (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 13 2011, 11:00 PM~19592212
> *Yeah I did bahahahahha.  That's why I took tha other pic off but it's all good one my bROtherz gave me a new windshield today so that one was a practice one haha. That was my second time doing a big glass piece but tomorrow you'll c tha new one I think I'm gonna add a Lil extra stuff on it  I'll use spell check on my laptop this time Hahhahahaha.  I got to excited while I was cutting tha letters out it was lookin nice n I jus started etching  :biggrin:  tomorrow afternoon I'm gonna do it
> *



Sweet can't wait to see it. Luckily it wasn't a tattoo....that woulda sucked. Lol. 
Ps. Love the color.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

nice regal


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 13 2011, 10:08 PM~19592350
> *Go to Lil homie I want it completely done by march every night after work I finish something on it so I can send it to  still low automotive to get switched up
> *


how are their prices? ive heard of em but didnt know anyone that went through them,ima still go through topo though,he has always been cool with me


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 12 2011, 02:22 AM~19573042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good bRO, cant wait to see it done. :wow:


----------



## RUNVNME (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 13 2011, 10:00 PM~19592212
> *Yeah I did bahahahahha.  That's why I took tha other pic off but it's all good one my bROtherz gave me a new windshield today so that one was a practice one haha. That was my second time doing a big glass piece but tomorrow you'll c tha new one I think I'm gonna add a Lil extra stuff on it  I'll use spell check on my laptop this time Hahhahahaha.  I got to excited while I was cutting tha letters out it was lookin nice n I jus started etching  :biggrin:  tomorrow afternoon I'm gonna do it
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

looking good bro!!!!


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:biggrin: lookin good


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Jose let me know when you ready i got you :biggrin: Custom Green HID's *


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 15 2011, 01:25 AM~19603198
> *Jose let me know when you ready i got you  :biggrin: Custom Green HID's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice regal man I like that green. U got the name that I was going to name my regal straight clownen. Now I got to come out with a new name.....nice work tho


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 15 2011, 08:59 AM~19604534
> *:0
> *



got some for you too... let me know


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 15 2011, 12:45 PM~19605520
> *got some for you too... let me know
> *


im gonna get a set for the 63 blue buy i gotta get my property taxes paid first lol so ill hit u up before spring is over


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn... that's lookin amazing!! do you know anyone who can wrap A arms and do you know of any chrome platers in washington?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 14 2011, 10:12 AM~19595536
> *how are their prices? ive heard of em but didnt know anyone that went through them,ima still go through topo though,he has always been cool with me
> *


Yeah topo Koo I've know him over 10 yrs real Koo N still low Koo they deal wit CCE to


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Jan 15 2011, 06:02 PM~19607252
> *Damn... that's lookin  amazing!! do you know anyone who can wrap A arms and do you know of any chrome platers in washington?
> *


Yeah bro still low automotive I everett n I got couple numbers for tha platter sum where I'll get them for u in tha morning


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jan 14 2011, 12:15 PM~19596617
> *looks real good bRO, cant wait to see it done. :wow:
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Was gonna fiberglass tha dash but I need to have car done by march so this gonna have to wait till show season over haha. But way u homies think 








My boy Mikey n me preped tha shit out of it n cleaned it wit aceton let it sit Fo a while n wiped it again than final cleaned it wit wax n grease remover N sprayed some adhesion promoter








Sprayed sum dark green sealer 








Base/clear. Flaked it out to came out real nice no fish eye


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

New windshield to redo tha etching :biggrin: My brother stephan from Bellingham chapter hooked it up 








I got it right this time hahahahahah


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 7 2011, 10:18 PM~19536570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 15 2011, 01:25 AM~19603198
> *Jose let me know when you ready i got you  :biggrin: Custom Green HID's
> 
> 
> ...


Do I get big brother discount fucker :biggrin: I dont want tha green hid's but we can do sum new headlight conversions n tha same bulbs u put in my Lincoln n u got sum of that clear plastic you used on Tonys bumper turn signals so I can do mine cuz there amber kolor n I want them clear! C if u can get me sum led amber bulbs for bumper turn signals n I'll shoot u sum feria or come get it :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

nice regal love the color 

i like the door panels and the dash sik build !!!

what prep steps you take to do the door panels ?

pm me if you can thanks


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 15 2011, 09:44 PM~19608948
> *Was gonna fiberglass tha dash but I need to have car done by march so this gonna have to wait till show season over haha. But way u homies think
> 
> 
> ...


i think you are a tape and paper master i hate doin that shit half the time i have no patience so i paint and then im pissed because i oversprayed on everything bwhahaha


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 15 2011, 10:50 PM~19609497
> *i think you are a tape and paper master i hate doin that shit half the time i have no patience so i paint and then im pissed because i oversprayed on everything bwhahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 15 2011, 09:26 PM~19608744
> *Yeah topo Koo I've know him over 10 yrs real Koo N still low Koo they deal wit CCE to
> *


yeah topo has always been a real stand up guy with any ?s i may have and has had great input as well not to mention hit me up when he has some killer deals goin,i just didnt have the feria at that point in time :happysad:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> Do I get big brother discount fucker :biggrin: I dont want tha green hid's but we can do sum new headlight conversions n tha same bulbs u put in my Lincoln n u got sum of that clear plastic you used on Tonys bumper turn signals so I can do mine cuz there amber kolor n I want them clear! C if u can get me sum led amber bulbs for bumper turn signals n I'll shoot u sum feria or come get it :biggrin:



*I can get the turn signal for sure Call me lets work a deal ...look what I did for little brother Tony shit is bright Hope he has deep pockets for the courts hahahahha*


* I installed Projector style lenses with 3x 50w 8k kits car has total of 6 standard Ballast 2x Relay harness's and alot of Work :biggrin: * 

























































[/quote]


----------



## sammyboom (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 15 2011, 10:51 PM~19609022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


Lovin the dash and interior


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> *I can get the turn signal for sure Call me lets work a deal ...look what I did for little brother Tony shit is bright Hope he has deep pockets for the courts hahahahha*
> * I installed Projector style lenses with 3x 50w 8k kits car has total of 6 standard Ballast 2x Relay harness's and alot of Work :biggrin: *


[/quote]
just gotta get them headlights aimed right n he should have no problem,as long as he aint hittin people with the high beams on :biggrin:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: on the build
thats sum funnny shit misspelling straight though hahaha


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

dam i needa stack some chips so u can paint mine next :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jan 16 2011, 07:40 PM~19614735
> *dam i needa stack some chips so u can paint mine next  :biggrin:
> *


I won't even b that much cuz we only gonna paint sides n top of trunk n hood cuz u got tha full phantom top


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn good paint and tape skills bro love the build can't wait to see the end result


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 16 2011, 07:02 PM~19614942
> *I won't even b that much cuz we only gonna paint sides n top of trunk n hood cuz u got tha full phantom top
> *



it almost ready togo your way tell tone to finish bolting down his lenses my time is money :biggrin: I'm doing all the hard work wiring  your headlights are next bro..... some 50w ultra whites


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

CAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD I HAVE A REGAL MYSELF TRYN TO DECIDE IF I WANT TO CUT IT OR NOT


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

rides lookin tight homie,good job so far uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whats new big homie?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 17 2011, 11:18 AM~19619912
> *whats new big homie?
> *


Interior n put new top on n finish painting tha back seat panels


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 17 2011, 12:15 PM~19620316
> *Interior n put new top on n finish painting tha back seat panels
> *


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn finally had time to etch windshield she all done now hahahhaha.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 19 2011, 07:22 PM~19641885
> *Damn finally had time to etch windshield she all done now hahahhaha.
> 
> 
> ...


TURNED OUT NICE bROtha


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

damn that came out tight great work bRO


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Painted tha rest of dash pieces so I can put tha windshield back in :biggrin: 









My door locks :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

DAMN SNAPPING REAL HARD WIT UR REGAL HOMIE NICE GREEN COLOR TOO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. ALSO WATS NEXT FOR UR CAR


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 20 2011, 09:27 PM~19654970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: very nice


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i have to paint my sons 13's can i scuff em prime em then shoot em or do i need an adhesion promoter thanx bRO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the nw


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 22 2011, 11:01 AM~19666902
> *ttt for the nw
> *


X2


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

lets do them green HID fooliioooo I have one last set of H4 green bulbs


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 22 2011, 10:16 AM~19666660
> *i have to paint my sons 13's can i scuff em prime em then shoot em or do i need an adhesion promoter thanx bRO
> *


Pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 23 2011, 02:36 PM~19675243
> *Pm sent  :biggrin:
> *


thank you bROtha


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 23 2011, 07:27 PM~19678178
> *
> *




Jose check out this green kit i did for Marc out of Vegas .... I can do it to yours too..


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 24 2011, 12:41 PM~19682944
> *Jose check out this green kit i did for Marc out of Vegas .... I can do it to yours too..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

nice work and nice regal its lookn sick


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow two Regals built named Straight Clownin, ur looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Jan 25 2011, 01:24 PM~19693900
> *Wow two Regals built named Straight Clownin, ur looks good homie :thumbsup:
> *


but he building his :biggrin: 

seen your siggy had to say it.... no offense meant homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 25 2011, 04:57 PM~19694706
> *but he building his  :biggrin:
> 
> seen your siggy had to say it.... no offense meant homie
> *


None taking bro :thumbsup: , yea I bought mine,if I had the time and money I would but I got a sweet deal on my ride couldn't pass it up! But this homie is doing his regal justice. Plus in my town not to many shops that do good work without raping someone.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Jan 25 2011, 07:16 PM~19697316
> *None taking bro :thumbsup: , yea I bought mine,if I had the time and money I would but I got a sweet deal on my ride couldn't pass it up! But this homie is doing his regal justice. Plus in my town not to many shops that do good work without raping someone.
> *


Mine spelled wit a K hahahahahah. Thanks homie I do everything myself except tha switches takin it to my bROtherz at still low auto


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Jan 25 2011, 07:16 PM~19697316
> *None taking bro :thumbsup: , yea I bought mine,if I had the time and money I would but I got a sweet deal on my ride couldn't pass it up! But this homie is doing his regal justice. Plus in my town not to many shops that do good work without raping someone.
> *


thats ok i got my seville already done,and my fleetwood well its partially done once im through with it itll look different


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Jose san Juan getting down not gonna post up pics till it's done :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 28 2011, 11:57 PM~19728042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok so pm me a sneak pic :biggrin: or ill just pm you my cell number n you can send me spy pic :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 29 2011, 03:27 AM~19728805
> *ok so pm me a sneak pic  :biggrin:  or ill just pm you my cell number n you can send me spy pic :biggrin:
> *


No pics till first show


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 30 2011, 03:29 AM~19735705
> *No pics till first show
> *


i dont think ill be makin it to the first show this year homie,idk if show season gonna happen with my schedule at work.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 6 2011, 04:49 AM~19799717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 6 2011, 04:49 AM~19799717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro you straight fuckin em up with your artwork :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GA85regal (May 11, 2010)

Clean Ride!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: Thanks homies. Going to drop off my interior Saturday n get my new top put on on Tuesday cuz I've been slacking :biggrin: I got a month in a half to get her done


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 6 2011, 11:28 AM~19801110
> *:biggrin: Thanks homies. Going to drop off my interior  Saturday n get my new top put on on Tuesday  cuz I've been slacking  :biggrin:  I got a month in a half to get her done
> *


hey progress is progress i just hope to get the fleetwood in the shop n back on the streets soon enough :biggrin:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

:0 very nice homie


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 30 2011, 03:29 AM~19735705
> *No pics till first show
> *


when is first show homie?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Feb 7 2011, 01:23 PM~19809463
> *when is first show homie?
> *


x2


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 7 2011, 11:18 PM~19815337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit is tight bRO :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 7 2011, 11:18 PM~19815337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats he charge for some quality work like that? :biggrin:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 7 2011, 11:18 PM~19815337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats real good work bRO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the nw


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

regal coming out bad ass... tight work man cant wait to see it this summer at the shows


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

lovin it :thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks homies finally gonna do my interior n vinyl top tomorrow one of our prospects does interiors so he gonna hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

BAD ASS BUILD JUST WENT THOROUGH THE WHOLE TOPIC LIKE THAT GREEN ,LIKE THOSE WINDOWS ,N BAD ASS MURALS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Feb 15 2011, 11:57 AM~19875871
> *BAD ASS BUILD JUST WENT THOROUGH THE WHOLE TOPIC  LIKE THAT GREEN ,LIKE THOSE WINDOWS ,N BAD ASS MURALS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


Thanks


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

NICE JOB BRO!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

any updates bro?


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

nice build homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking Real Hood!!!


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking Real Hood!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

bad ass bROther


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

anything to update besides its gettin white up there big homie? :biggrin: i get live reports from everett about 10 times a day lol


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Should have named it "Neck Breaker" this regal gona be turnin heads fo shur.

Keep up the good work


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 22 2011, 04:58 AM~19931037
> *Should have named it "Neck Breaker" this regal gona be turnin heads fo shur.
> 
> Keep up the good work
> *



Whats up Baggedout81 :biggrin: this is my older brother's build !! :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 24 2011, 01:34 PM~19950570
> *Whats up Baggedout81  :biggrin:  this is my older brother's build !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 7 2011, 10:17 PM~19536100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Coming Out Hard as Fuck Mr. Joker


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Mar 4 2011, 03:20 PM~20015947
> *Coming Out Hard as Fuck Mr. Joker
> *


thats nw for ya homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 7 2011, 11:18 PM~19536570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Bro, we got similar tastes. I'm gonna go with a blue on blue theme with marbalized blue wood trim too


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 8 2011, 09:05 PM~19543475
> *Took me a bit to get it done but it was worth it not bad for my first windshield
> 
> 
> ...


Two :thumbsup: :thumbsup: bRO


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

>


   

fucking nice !!
[/quote]

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## moren_ito13 (Sep 4, 2009)

VEry nice regal


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> fucking nice !!


TTMFT :biggrin:
[/quote]
ThAnks bROther


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Time for new carpet


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

I gave those wheels to one of my bROthers for his caprice I got sum all chrome 13'z wit green anodized spokes :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

I get my new top put on tomorrow around 2pm


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 6 2011, 09:59 PM~20032362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you reinforced that qtr it might buckle when i practice making babies with it  LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn homie its comin out sick 





tony :roflmao: too funny


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GA85regal (May 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 6 2011, 10:59 PM~20032362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass work bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GA85regal_@Mar 7 2011, 12:07 PM~20035347
> *bad ass work bro!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn finally got my top done My boy 
Mikey n me put it one got tired of waiting on a homie to do it so we said fuck it not bad for our first time doing one


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 12 2011, 08:03 AM~20074195
> *Damn finally got my top done My boy
> Mikey n me put it one got tired of waiting on a homie to do it so we said fuck it not bad for our first time doing one
> 
> ...


good job bro :biggrin: looks good


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I been lookn for this build topic...nice work

now this topic will be easier to find


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight big homie anything new done to the regal?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 12 2011, 09:03 AM~20074195
> *Damn finally got my top done My boy
> Mikey n me put it one got tired of waiting on a homie to do it so we said fuck it not bad for our first time doing one
> 
> ...


You buy a kit then?


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn can't wait to see that shit in person! :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Mar 14 2011, 02:14 AM~20086304
> *Damn can't wait to see that shit in person!  :0
> *


x2 what he said :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 13 2011, 07:48 PM~20083810
> *aight big homie anything new done to the regal?
> *


Not yet waiting on my final airbrush piece to get done tha doing sum silver leafing down tha sides than going down to sunnyside to have RAY help me with tha patterns and pinstripes than paint work will b done and ready for switches


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 13 2011, 11:39 PM~20085880
> *You buy a kit then?
> *


Nah I jus had 2 1/2 yards of material and went for it put sum foam padding on it first


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 14 2011, 06:03 AM~20086659
> *Not yet waiting on my final airbrush piece to get done tha doing sum silver leafing down tha sides than going down to sunnyside to have RAY help me with tha patterns and pinstripes than paint work will b done and ready for switches
> *


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Last piece is done it looks better in person thats a pic of vida guerra :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

White ostrich


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Wat u homies think not bad for my first time doing tha silver leafing this was my first time doing something big I only did a small template a few weeks ago 






























This is on my hood











Now gotta pinstripe around tha leafing


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Bout to spray sum xtreme green on tha wheels its a shade darker than my car to match tha airbrush and tha Rollerz only on tha trunk


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

going to be sick!! cant wait for the finish. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

this car is gonna kill the streets and the shows big homie keep up the good work


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2011, 11:59 PM~20279955
> *this car is gonna kill the streets and the shows big homie keep up the good work
> *


X2 looks good 
Leafing looks good


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 7 2011, 09:54 PM~20287963
> *Thanks homie
> *


you bet


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 6 2011, 10:27 PM~20278345
> *Wat u homies think not bad for my first time doing tha silver leafing this was my first time doing something big I only did a small template a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 6 2011, 08:27 PM~20278345
> *Wat u homies think not bad for my first time doing tha silver leafing this was my first time doing something big I only did a small template a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 6 2011, 08:31 PM~20278406
> *Bout to spray sum xtreme green  on tha wheels its a shade darker than my car to match tha airbrush and tha Rollerz only on tha trunk
> 
> 
> ...




































Wheels don't look to bad gotta finish wetsanding and reclear tha whole car


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

cant wait to see it in person :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 13 2011, 09:44 AM~20328262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and itll be killing competition while killing the streets right? :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

the regal is looking good


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 16 2011, 01:26 AM~20350898
> *ttt for the homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

SAN JUAN PUT ME ON THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

FIRME!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ********_@Apr 16 2011, 08:05 PM~20354973
> *FIRME!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

THIS THA NEW ONE HE JUS SENT IT TO ME HE JUS FINISHED IT
MY LIL GIRL SAID I LOOK SCARY :roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

GONNA DO SILVER LEAFING AROUND THA AIRBRUSH TOMORROW


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 16 2011, 11:25 PM~20356265
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 16 2011, 08:09 PM~20355011
> *THIS THA NEW ONE HE JUS SENT IT TO ME HE JUS FINISHED IT
> MY LIL GIRL SAID I LOOK SCARY  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


lmfao i see you in clowns makeup id say you look scary to bro :roflmao: but its all good he is doin some killer work


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

See your distress call worked on them patterns lol air brush look good. Can wait till my car gets to this point.


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 16 2011, 08:03 PM~20354964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not bad,not bad g.any pics of the frame homie?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

looking hella sick


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 13 2011, 09:44 AM~20328262
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Regals looking good, i did mine a mint green, liking the green on urs


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:nicoderm: :fool2: :inout:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

tt for a clean regal


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 16 2011, 08:09 PM~20355011
> *THIS THA NEW ONE HE JUS SENT IT TO ME HE JUS FINISHED IT
> MY LIL GIRL SAID I LOOK SCARY  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Bro, that shyt is kick azz, wish I was closer to get some work done....do that damn thang.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

monday mornin bump for the big homie 



keep doin what you do best bro n build up another street stomper :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

GOOD WORK bROtha :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

No progress. G.T.F.O.H


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

with this regal bROtha, you gonna have alot of haters at the shows :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

oh theres progress just gotta know him personally to see it


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2011, 04:46 PM~20426142
> *oh theres progress just gotta know him personally to see it
> *


Oh I've seen it all. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Reazon_@Apr 28 2011, 12:02 AM~20437540
> *Oh I've seen it all.  :biggrin:
> *


me to,didnt have to leave the county to do so either :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

lookin good


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

lets c more pics carnal


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 7 2011, 10:18 PM~19815337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


flawless!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Common Sense_@Apr 18 2011, 08:43 PM~20369178
> *not bad,not bad g.any pics of the frame homie?
> *


Havnt done tha frame yet my boy is bringing me one next week but I gotta finish my car first I'm already taking to much space at my work with my bROthers cars and mine haha so as soon as my shit done than can work on frame I wanna finish my car by tha 15th for Bellingham show


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Shits coming along fast looks real nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 8 2011, 02:03 AM~20506536
> *Havnt done tha frame yet my boy is bringing me one next week but I gotta finish my car first I'm already taking to much space at my work with my bROthers cars and mine haha so as soon as my shit done than can work on frame I wanna finish my car by tha 15th for Bellingham show
> *


lol how can that be your brothers car in the garage :biggrin: just seen it yesterday its lookin good


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

bROthers as in club members cars


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

POLISHED THA TRIM


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

MY BABY GIRLS HELPED BOLT IN THA SEATS:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD WITH THA WHITE OSTRICH TOP


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

vengence said:


> me to,didnt have to leave the county to do so either :biggrin:


STINKIN FACEBOOK HAHHAHA


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

PAINTED THA LAST OF MY INTERIOR PIECES









I NEED A NEW STEARING WHEEL


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

SHE ALMOST DONE FOR NEXT WEEKEND SHOW


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

MY LINCOLN AT SEWERD PARK


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

damn i need to post up pics hahaha


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:ninja:


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

lets get a peek of the trunk...  give me some inspiration. lol


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

MR JOKER said:


>


*ttt*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice homie !!!!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet color!!!!!!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

thanks homies


----------



## G'd up (Dec 30, 2009)

MR JOKER said:


> thanks homies


Man where did u get your headlights from. I want some for mine. And i have a source but i want to know if there are anymore sources out there. By the way, your ride is SICK!


----------



## Gonzo1995 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ur doin it right homie!


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Thatz a WICKED regal Homie.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Clean regal homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

nice job!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## 85 Buick Regal... (Mar 2, 2011)

BADASS REGAL BEAUTIFUL ART!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Regal looks sick!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

thanks homies


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

I really love it homie !! :boink::boink:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Real nice!


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

real nice bro!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn been a while haha


----------



## 71_thunder_CHICKEN (Apr 19, 2013)

:h5: Bad ass regal homie TTT


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bad ass homie


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Clean ass regal


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Excellent job on an excellent body style.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks homies


----------

